# medicated iui after ivf is it worth it??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi folks,

i have once again been accepted on to an egg share programme in england and was really thinking it was going to work out better financially but things have changed a little recently and i was hoping to explore my options a bit with medicated iui in sims dublin as ive been there before and for me now it is local,do you think i should try it or is it a waste of money...

really confused as dont want to waste the little funds we have!!

thanks in advance


----------

